# Power Outages



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Articles about Typhoon Ruby led me to the NGCP site for power outages due to the storm.

It also shows scheduled power outages so you can check if any brown/black outs are scheduled for your area. Appears you might be able to setup Twitter alerts but don't use it so don't know how.

https://www.ngcp.ph/news.asp


----------

